# guide rod question



## punkinabox (Oct 27, 2009)

how many lbs. of resistence is the factory glock 17 guide rod? im looking to buy a stainless steel assembly and i want the same resistence as the one i have.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

punkinabox said:


> how many lbs. of resistence is the factory glock 17 guide rod? im looking to buy a stainless steel assembly and i want the same resistence as the one i have.


The guide rod doesn't supply resistance, the recoil spring does...

Factory rating for the G17 recoil spring is 17lbs according to Wolff Gunsprings


----------

